# CPT Andrew Byers and SFC Class Ryan Gloyer - Afghanistan



## AWP (Nov 4, 2016)

WNY soldier killed in Afghanistan



> The Defense Department on Friday released the names of two soldiers killed in Afghanistan.
> 
> Capt. Andrew Byers and Sgt. 1st Class Ryan Gloyer died Thursday in Kunduz, Afghanistan, from wounds sustained while engaging enemy forces.
> 
> ...



My condolences to their families, friends, and teammates.

Blue Skies.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 4, 2016)

Rest In Peace, Warriors and thank you for your service and sacrifice.


----------



## Dame (Nov 4, 2016)

Fuck. Rest in peace warriors. We'll keep up the battle.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 5, 2016)

RIP and Hand Salute.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 5, 2016)

Rest In God's Own Peace, Warriors. Prayers out.


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 5, 2016)

RIP.


----------



## CDG (Nov 5, 2016)

RIP Warriors.


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 6, 2016)

RIP.


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 6, 2016)

Damn....Rest in Peace Men


----------



## JedisonsDad (Nov 2, 2020)

Miss you guys.


----------



## Blizzard (Nov 9, 2020)

Godspeed.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 9, 2020)

DOL men, "The Best".


----------



## JedisonsDad (Nov 2, 2022)

Still thinking of you guys.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Nov 18, 2022)

Blue skies.


----------

